# This stuff is insane !!



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm just getting turned onto trappist recently. What a head. Best I've ever seen.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr .... what I would do for a frosted mug right now... Looks like a lot of head on that beer though, whats up with that? looks tasty enjoy it!


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Remids me of Guinness Draught beer in cans (with that little widget inside). Pours a thick + creamy head that will easily float a bottle cap.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I love Orval, it's so distinct among Trappist beers. My favorite is still Westvleteren 12, but as long as it has that Trappist logo, you really can't go wrong.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

gorgeous!!!! Me likey


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The reason for that crazy amount of foam is the type of glass you have it poured into. Most Trappist ales use a goblet style glass, this gives the beer more surface area and allows the beer to breath. 
Sorry if this sounds snobbish but you'd be surprised how small differences can change the taste of a beer whether it be from from head retention, aroma in the nose, temperature of the beer or other small factors you might not think would have that much effect.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> The reason for that crazy amount of foam is the type of glass you have it poured into. Most Trappist ales use a goblet style glass, this gives the beer more surface area and allows the beer to breath.
> Sorry if this sounds snobbish but you'd be surprised how small differences can change the taste of a beer whether it be from from head retention, aroma in the nose, temperature of the beer or other small factors you might not think would have that much effect.


:tpd: Commander is correct here. You also may want to try it a little closer to 
room temp. IMHO the flavors and bouquet come out as the beer warms slightly.


----------



## Mr. Pink (Oct 22, 2005)

In Belgium every beer is served in it's own distinctive glass. They take great care to keep to that. If you like head like that, try Duvel. Warning: three Duvels before dinner will take you down town where Sally lives...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

That is one sweet looking brew


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> :tpd: Commander is correct here. You also may want to try it a little closer to
> room temp. IMHO the flavors and bouquet come out as the beer warms slightly.


These guys have good advice.

These beers are typically served at cellar temperature, which is around 55 degrees--not room temperature, but not refrigerator temperature either.

And make sure to swirl the last bit in the bottom of the bottle and get it into the glass, to pick up all the solids that add body and flavor to the beer.

To avoid getting too much foam, try placing the bottle neck in the bottom of the glass and keeping it just at the surface of the beer as it fills the glass. The foam is sort of sucked back up the bottle and the liquid comes out. The residual foam in the bottle can then be swirled around to get the solids loosened up for pouring. Those specialty, wide-mouth goblets are great for this because they perfectly accomodate the beer bottle being stuck in. It's a neat trick, if nothing else, and adds a little ceremony to the event.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> And make sure to swirl the last bit in the bottom of the bottle and get it into the glass, to pick up all the solids that add body and flavor to the beer.
> 
> To avoid getting too much foam, try placing the bottle neck in the bottom of the glass and keeping it just at the surface of the beer as it fills the glass. The foam is sort of sucked back up the bottle and the liquid comes out. The residual foam in the bottle can then be swirled around to get the solids loosened up for pouring. Those specialty, wide-mouth goblets are great for this because they perfectly accomodate the beer bottle being stuck in. It's a neat trick, if nothing else, and adds a little ceremony to the event.


Great advice I almost forgot i always do that with all of my beers.


----------



## RobinCoppell (Apr 7, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> The reason for that crazy amount of foam is the type of glass you have it poured into. Most Trappist ales use a goblet style glass, this gives the beer more surface area and allows the beer to breath.
> Sorry if this sounds snobbish but you'd be surprised how small differences can change the taste of a beer whether it be from from head retention, aroma in the nose, temperature of the beer or other small factors you might not think would have that much effect.


Yea, I need to buy one of those. To be honest I usually let it warm up a bit more. Thanks for all the advice. I'm certainly enjoying trying some new things.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

mmmmm.....
Nothing like good head!

What is trappist?


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Blueface said:


> mmmmm.....
> Nothing like good head!
> 
> What is trappist?


Catholic order of monks following Rule of St. Benedict. Practicing silence, moderation, personal poverty, and commerce with the community to to be self-supporting, but no abstention from alcohol, hence making beer.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The beer was actually brewed to be consumed during periods of fasting where they would abstain from food but not liquids these beers were brewed to be a "liquid bread" which is kind of funny if you've ever drank a couple on an empty stomach. I'm willing to bet they definitely felt closer to God.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

*Where can I get a case of orval trappist ale*


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

That looks very tasty, I might have to go beer store for some belgium brew today.:al


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Catholic order of monks following Rule of St. Benedict. Practicing silence, moderation, personal poverty, and commerce with the community to to be self-supporting, but no abstention from alcohol, hence making beer.





Commander Quan said:


> The beer was actually brewed to be consumed during periods of fasting where they would abstain from food but not liquids these beers were brewed to be a "liquid bread" which is kind of funny if you've ever drank a couple on an empty stomach. I'm willing to bet they definitely felt closer to God.


Wow!!!
Learn something new every day.

Is this commonly available everywhere?
Gotta check locally.
Always game for something new to try booze wise.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Interesting. My friend owns an English pub and has 14 hand drawn ales and loads of bottles. I have tried many.

One night, he breaks out a goblet type of glass and pours a Belgian beer that was brewed bt Tappist Monks called Grinbergen. Without question the best beer I have ever had and wish I could find more.


----------



## avid toker (Dec 4, 2006)

Ivory Tower said:


> And make sure to swirl the last bit in the bottom of the bottle and get it into the glass, to pick up all the solids that add body and flavor to the beer.


I'm a huge Belgian beer fan...in fact I'm drinking a Bornem Triple as we speak. 
Your statement above has drawn a bunch of debate in the past. Many would argue to reserve the last of the bottle and to not pour the yeast/sediment into the glass. Why exactly I'm not sure but I've been told many times in Belgium that this is the proper way to pour a Belgian. To each his own I say......and here's a demonstration on how to pour a Belgian (Duvel). Cheers!

http://www.duvelusa.com/beer.php


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

avid toker said:


> I'm a huge Belgian beer fan...in fact I'm drinking a Bornem Triple as we speak.
> Your statement above has drawn a bunch of debate in the past. Many would argue to reserve the last of the bottle and to not pour the yeast/sediment into the glass. Why exactly I'm not sure but I've been told many times in Belgium that this is the proper way to pour a Belgian. To each his own I say......and here's a demonstration on how to pour a Belgian (Duvel). Cheers!
> 
> http://www.duvelusa.com/beer.php


Yeah, I've heard that beers will have a different taste if poured with a big head of foam. I'm not sure I've noticed that, but the rationale that it might prolong the carbonation seems reasonable although not always enjoyable in my opinion.

I've seen and heard many beer aficionados that insist on rolling the fermented solids out of the bottle. It does cloud up the beer but I do like the taste and body it adds more often than I do appreciate getting a more clarified pour... to each his own.


----------



## NCatron (Sep 7, 2005)

avid toker said:


> I'm a huge Belgian beer fan...in fact I'm drinking a Bornem Triple as we speak.
> Your statement above has drawn a bunch of debate in the past. Many would argue to reserve the last of the bottle and to not pour the yeast/sediment into the glass. Why exactly I'm not sure but I've been told many times in Belgium that this is the proper way to pour a Belgian. To each his own I say......and here's a demonstration on how to pour a Belgian (Duvel). Cheers!
> 
> http://www.duvelusa.com/beer.php


Interesting. I, like the above, assumed the sediment was to be swirled and poured with the beer, similar to the proper way to pour a hefeweizen. I didn't realize Belgians did it differently.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Love me some Belgian ales! :dr

With that much head, your beer should be good and warm by the time you drink it.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> mmmmm.....
> Nothing like good head!
> 
> What is trappist?


Awesome quote Carlos. :tu


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Orval :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Commander Quan said:


> Sorry if this sounds snobbish but you'd be surprised how small differences can change the taste of a beer


<snob> Let me add - ditch the frosted mugs. Fine for Bud and the likes, but we drinking a good beer you do not want a frosted mug. </snob>

Nice choice of beer, too.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

hova45 said:


> *Where can I get a case of orval trappist ale*


Hova, you are in NY if I remember correctly?

I have never seen a case of Orval for sale in NY, but you can def. buy it by the bottle. I pay around $6.50 for one of those small bottles at the supermarket I shop at (Fairway on 125th). There are other Fairway locations in Red Hook, BK and the UWS of Manhattan. IMO, its the best Supermarket in the area but thats a whole other discussion...

I've also seen it in smaller gourmet places, but can't think of any off the top of my head. Its pretty easy to find Belgian beer nowadays in NY, if you dont see Orval, look out for some of the other trappist or abbey ales. Chimay is a trappist which is very easy to find, a lot of bodegas even carry it now.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm gonna have to get some soon , looks yummy !


----------



## bc3po (Feb 26, 2005)

ky toker said:


> <snob> Let me add - ditch the frosted mugs. Fine for Bud and the likes, but we drinking a good beer you do not want a frosted mug. </snob>
> 
> Nice choice of beer, too.


:tg Indeed!:tg


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Chimay rocks as well. :al:al


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> The reason for that crazy amount of foam is the type of glass you have it poured into. Most Trappist ales use a goblet style glass, this gives the beer more surface area and allows the beer to breath.
> Sorry if this sounds snobbish but you'd be surprised how small differences can change the taste of a beer whether it be from from head retention, aroma in the nose, temperature of the beer or other small factors you might not think would have that much effect.


:tpd:
Yep... I try to observe all of those nuances when I'm guzzling some PBRs or a six pack of Strohs. :ss


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Yep... I try to observe all of those nuances when I'm guzzling some PBRs or a six pack of Strohs. :ss


Can you pick out the subtle flavores between the corn that was grown in Nebraska and the corn grown in Missouri?


----------

